

Help Me Build an Online School to Teach Kids to Code - RawData
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323722169/introz-academy-teaching-children-to-program-comput

======
RawData
I've wanted to do this for some time now and I'm almost there...

I thought we'd start with an intro to programming course settled around the
Python language...move into more advanced python topics in the next course,
then hit basic html/css to teach them to build simple websites, then round it
out with more web development topics like javascript and php.

Then go from there...

Thoughts or suggestions???

Please please (please!) help spread the word! I really want to do this
right...

